# USB mount problems (not in forum yet)



## valhalla (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm trying to mount my flash disk (SanDisk Blade, 4GB). When I jack it to usb port, FreeBSD recognizes it, but with some errors (perhaps) like this:


```
ugen4.3: (SanDisk) at usbus4
umass0: (SanDisk Cruzer Blade, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus4
umass0: SCSI over Bulk-onlyl quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: attached to scbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: (SanDisk Cruzer Blade 1.01) Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 Device
da0:3819MB(7821312 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 486C)
GEOM: da0: media size does not match label.
```

All I want to do do is just install a gnome package from my usb, because everytime I *make install* from FreeBSD is always patching to ftp://xxxxx.sourceforge.php/xxxx/xxxx/xxxx/xxx (it meant I have connect to the internet right?) how can I? I still having problems with usb stick mounting (I'm using a flashmodem).

I tried every single answer in this forum regarding the mounting usb stick, but all the answer didn't work for me. And mostly give me results: Invalid argument, operation terminate (all I do is following all the anwsers in this forum about how to mount usb), but not work for me.

Please help me...thank you

best regards,


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 13, 2011)

There are multiple problems here, but again we're missing specifics.  Have you considered PC-BSD?  It's KDE, but it's all set up for you.

If you want to continue trying to use the USB stick, you'll have to figure out what kind of filesystem is on it first.  Use mount(1) for that:
`# file -s /dev/da0s1`

Remember that details are important.


----------

